# Signification de "iPod"



## Yggdrasill (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !

Une amie faisant les germaniques vient de me poser une question a laquelle je ne sais pas repondre, elle aurait voulu savoir ce que signifie le mot "iPod", s'il s'agit d'un néologisme anglais ou non et quel rapport entre le lecteur mp3 et la "nacelle" (pod=nacelle en anglais selon elle).

Est-ce que certains d'entres vous auraient une réponses, même partielle?

Merci !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Une amie faisant les germaniques vient de me poser une question a laquelle je ne sais pas repondre, elle aurait voulu savoir ce que signifie le mot "iPod", s'il s'agit d'un néologisme anglais ou non et quel rapport entre le lecteur mp3 et la "nacelle" (pod=nacelle en anglais selon elle).
> 
> ...



Même pas le dimanche elle se repose, ton amie?...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Le suffixe _pod_ a un rapport avec le fait de se déplacer à pied. Et l'iPod est donc un accessoire qu'on emporte avec soi et qu'on utilise en se déplaçant.

Notez que le mot iPod ne contient pas de suffixe ou de préfixe pouvant immédiatemment faire penser qu'il s'agit d'un appareil servant à écouter de la musique...

_On déplace?_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Ça signifie la nacelle électronique, balot nan ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Même pas le dimanche elle se repose, ton amie?...



Faut croire que non 

@WebOlivier: Merci !

Et le "i"? interactive? internet? autre chose?

Et le pod viendrait'il du grec ? (comme gastropode par ex^^)


----------



## Warflo (5 Mars 2006)

Chez Apple, depuis quelques temps D), c'est tout "i":
*i*Photo, *i*Movie, *i*Life...
Je photo, je filme, je me déplace, etc.
Enfin je crois :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Chez Apple, depuis quelques temps D), c'est tout "i":
> *i*Photo, *i*Movie, *i*Life...
> Je photo, je filme, je me déplace, etc.
> Enfin je crois :rateau:




de toute facon, sans le i, le nom etait pris....
et oui, le pod existe et ce n'est pas un baladeur...mais il est un bel objet qui se deplace...
le webO a vu juste et le i simbolise depuis quelque temps le coté "informatique..."


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mars 2006)

Et même iPapy


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

Et iGarageBand. Ah non, tiens...


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le suffixe _pod_ a un rapport avec le fait de se déplacer à pied. Et l'iPod est donc un accessoire qu'on emporte avec soi et qu'on utilise en se déplaçant.
> 
> Notez que le mot iPod ne contient pas de suffixe ou de préfixe pouvant immédiatemment faire penser qu'il s'agit d'un appareil servant à écouter de la musique...
> 
> _On déplace?_


Mais un "pod" c'est aussi une cosse (cosse de petits pois notament). C'est un contenant permettant de préserver des éléments fragiles ou précieux (de la musique par exemple dans le cas de l'iPOD)


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais un "pod" c'est aussi une cosse (cosse de petits pois notament). C'est un contenant permettant de préserver des éléments fragiles ou précieux (de la musique par exemple dans le cas de l'iPOD)




c'est vrai que le "Pod", (celui qui a pas le "i") a la forme d'un haricot....
tiens, je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que le "Pod", (celui qui a pas le "i") a la forme d'un haricot....
> tiens, je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça...



Sony, si :


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et même iPapy



Arrêtez avec ce pseudo ridicule... Quand il aura 80 ans, qu'il sera _vraiment_ vieux, vous l'appelerez comment?   



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Mais un "pod" c'est aussi une cosse (cosse de petits pois notament). C'est un contenant permettant de préserver des éléments fragiles ou précieux (de la musique par exemple dans le cas de l'iPOD)



Je préfère l'explication que j'ai donné. Elle me va mieux.


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

En language semi conducteur un pod c'est la boite qui protège les galettes de sillicium


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez avec ce pseudo ridicule... Quand il aura 80 ans, qu'il sera _vraiment_ vieux, vous l'appelerez comment?
> 
> 
> 
> Je préfère l'explication que j'ai donné. Elle me va mieux.


 
Sauf qu'il faudrait être fou pour l'utiliser en marchant alors qu'il existe un accessoire indispensable à tout iPodeur qui se respecte: la BMW Z3!


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> En language semi conducteur un pod c'est la boite qui protège les galettes de sillicium


 
en référence à MON étymologie


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'il faudrait être fou pour l'utiliser en marchant alors qu'il existe un accessoire indispensable à tout iPodeur qui se respecte: la BMW Z3!



Y a po dans la liste... 

... et on est HS, là.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Une amie faisant les germaniques....Merci !


 
Bon maintenant qu'on sait tout sur l'iPOD, quelqu'un peut-il nous expliquer ce que signife "Faire les Germaniques" ? :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

... Pas dit qu'on reste dans la charte, avec cette question...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant qu'on sait tout sur l'iPOD, quelqu'un peut-il nous expliquer ce que signife "Faire les Germaniques" ? :rose:



Un début d'explication...






_(désolé, je le referai plus :casse: )_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Un début d'explication...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   ... Quelle belle et grosse......... Chope! :rateau: :love:


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> en référence à MON étymologie


pas compris :rose: 

Sinon le dictionnaire collins gem donne cette définition:
long narrow seed case of peas, beans, etc

bref un sac de graine


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas compris :rose:
> 
> Sinon le dictionnaire collins gem donne cette définition:
> long narrow seed case of peas, beans, etc
> ...


 
C'est juste un petit différend avec WebO sur l'etymologie de POD.

Moi j'étais sur la cosse (de petits pois, de haricots), soit un emballage destiné à protéger des objets fragiles ou précieux (par extension donc les musiques), WebO était sur une étymologie faisant référence au pied et à la marche (activité durant laquelle on utilise l'iPOD)

Tout ce que je voulais noter, c'est que ton exemple des galettes de silicium est conforme à l'étymologie que je défendais.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Quelle belle et grosse......... Chope! :rateau: :love:


 
C'est sûr que là, mon étymologie d'emballage de PETITS pois, en prend un sacré coup...


----------



## rezba (6 Mars 2006)

On peut également penser que les créateurs de l'objet qui a rééquilibré les comptes d'Apple ont été inspirés par l'opus cronenbergien "Existenz", dans lequel le réalisateur canadien appelle "Pod" l'espèce d'appendice que les joueurs se "pluggent" pour entrer dans la réalité virtuelle.

Il a une tête à aimer Cronenberg, Jonathan Ive.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On peut également penser que les créateurs de l'objet qui a rééquilibré les comptes d'Apple ont été inspirés par l'opus cronenbergien "Existenz", dans lequel le réalisateur canadien appelle "Pod" l'espèce d'appendice que les joueurs se "pluggent" pour entrer dans la réalité virtuelle.
> 
> Il a une tête à aimer Cronenberg, Jonathan Ive.




ce fameux pod, se nomme d'ailleurs ainsi pour deux raisons...
ça ressemblance a Pad (de JoyPad) et ça ressemblance a un haricot...



d'ailleurs, c'est pareil pour le Pod de Line6 comme je le disais plus haut...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

J'aimerais bien que ça existe pour de vrai...:rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## anntraxh (6 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant qu'on sait tout sur l'iPOD, quelqu'un peut-il nous expliquer ce que signife "Faire les Germaniques" ? :rose:


J'ai pas de réponse à propos de l'ipod, mais là je peux répondre : "faire les Germaniques" se dit à Liège à propos d'une ou d'un étudiant universitaire qui étudie les langues germaniques; on dira de même "faire les Romanes" à propos des études universitaires qui englobent le latin, le grec et le français !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Tout comme "faire les cons" en allant voir un film porno


----------



## guizmo47 (6 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme "faire les cons" en allant voir un film porno


 
Heu non, là c'est plutôt "faire les glands" !


----------



## Yggdrasill (7 Mars 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant qu'on sait tout sur l'iPOD, quelqu'un peut-il nous expliquer ce que signife "Faire les Germaniques" ? :rose:



Ce sont les romanes...pour les langues germaniques ! En gros elle passe sa journée dans d'obscur endroit à étudier l'allemand et l'anglais, l'histoire des ces pays et leurs économie...Que des choses passionnantes en sommes 

En tout cas, merci bien pour toutes ces infos, je vais lui transmettre de suite !

EDIT: oups, pas vu qu'il y avait une seconde page :$

tu m'a grillé on dirait anntraxh !


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

Depuis *2001, A Space Odyssey* (_Open the pod door Hal, please_), on parle de pod pour les petits trucs qui permettent de se balader dans l'espace, sous l'eau ou ailleurs, mais protégé. On parle je crois aussi de pod pour les canots de sauvetage fermés modernes.

En gros c'est une coquille protectrice qui peut ou non se balader.
















Après, Apple a fait marcher le marketing 

et _i_ c'est pour internet, comme le _i_Mac qui était fourni sans disquette et où les échanges se faisaient par les réseaux.

J'adore *2001, A Space Odyssey*, je le regarde régulièrement et ça m'a frappé souvent ce nom de pod


----------



## kanako (7 Mars 2006)

un 'pod' c'est pas un 'module' aussi ?


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore *2001, A Space Odyssey*, je le regarde régulièrement



:love:  

D'ailleurs, ton avatar provient du film, si je ne me trompe pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

J'ai un copain qui connait quelque chose qui répond au nom de popod, mais il a un cheveu sur la langue... :rose:


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... je le regarde régulièrement et ça m'a frappé souvent ce nom de pod


si tu peux m'expliquer la fin alors parce que j'ai eu beau le regarder 5 fois je n'ai toujours pas compris :rose: 
sinon une autre signification est effectivement l'opercule qui protège les graines sur les plantes


----------



## teo (7 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> un 'pod' c'est pas un 'module' aussi ?


Mon dictionnaire me dit _(Space): nacelle._ Je pense que _module_ est une évolution de la traduction, je le trouve bon au niveau sens.
Sinon, il me dit _Cosse_. C'est donc quelque chose qui contient et protège.



			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> D'ailleurs, ton avatar provient du film, si je ne me trompe pas ?


Non, c'est une photo de Youri Gagarine, qui est mort en 1968, l'année de la sortie du film  



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux m'expliquer la fin alors parce que j'ai eu beau le regarder 5 fois je n'ai toujours pas compris :rose:
> sinon une autre signification est effectivement l'opercule qui protège les graines sur les plantes



Je me sens en verve... qu'on m'édite si je _floode_ dans un sujet qui n'en demandait pas tant 

C'est comme certains films (D. Lynch ?) il faut essayer de sentir et éprouver _au delà_ sans forcément comprendre. Kubrick n'explique pas, il raconte, il dit juste que c'est _2001 Une odyssée de l'espace_ si l'on garde la traduction anglaise. Ce n'est pas _2001 L'odyssée de l'espace_. C'est juste la sienne.






Je ne sais pas, mais quand je termine le film, je me dis que nous avons de bien belles choses entre nos mains et que nous aimons nous faire du mal les uns et les autres. L'évocation de la vieillesse, de ses peurs, de la mort. De cette étendue, si vaste, si vide et si mystérieuse avec nos yeux si ridiculement étroits.

Une chose terrifiante aussi, c'est les erreurs de HAL qui ne seraient sans doute jamais arrivées si on lui avait expliqué entièrement les données du problème de la mission. Le mensonge. Quand Dave lui retire ses modules de mémoire et qu'il lui demande de chanter une chanson pour lui, j'ai des frissons et les larmes aux yeux. On lui a menti et il en meurt. Comme un vieux soldat à qui on aurait donné une mission impossible à tenir.

Et celà m'évoque aussi que nous passerons, comme les étoiles avant et après nous. En fait il n'y a que des questions et peu de réponses dans ce film. Comme dans la vie. Mais c'est tellement beau. La première fois que je l'ai vu au cinéma c'était à sa re-sortie il y a quelques années, et j'ai redécouvert le film dans sa lenteur, sa superbe perfection, son intelligence. Il a vieilli comme un bel objet design. Utile et beau. C'est la modernité sans le fatras MTV, sans le besoin d'aller vite car dans l'espace et le temps l'Humain rame grave et ramera encore longtemps... il faut y prendre plaisir, comme dans une croisière où l'Océan serait une poussière d'instant.
Si on est pas près à faire la démarche autant regarder Stargate, ça dure 50 mn et c'est vite oublié.

J'espèrerai pouvoir croire en un _dieu_ ou à un _ET_ qui nous "sèmerait" au-delà des étoiles (la cosse _toujours_ ?), mais plus le temps passe, moins je me sens enclin à y croire. J'aimerai.  

Pour revenir au iPod du départ, je citerai _Dave_ (à défaut de Steve):

*Oh my God ! It's full of stars...*

Le iPod est plein d'étoiles et le iPod est un parallépipède  on touche au sublime

Chapeau l'artiste


----------



## fredintosh (7 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens en verve...
> ....
> Chapeau l'artiste



  :love: 

Quand le flood confine au sublime, ça vaut la peine d'être écrit et lu.





_ Pour en revenir très progressivement au sujet :
_


			
				teo a dit:
			
		

>



C'est encore un nouveau fake de l'iPod vidéo ?


----------



## kanako (8 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore un nouveau fake de l'iPod vidéo ?


et voilà comment on lance une rumeur ! 
ok ok
je sors...


----------



## ficelle (8 Mars 2006)

plus que cosse, je dirait gousse !

tres bien l'iGousse... et pas pire que "fenêtres surgissantes"


----------



## naas (8 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Quand le flood confine au sublime, ça vaut la peine d'être écrit et lu.
> 
> ...


c'est le monolyte de départ, celui autour duquel les singes commencent à se disputer


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est le monolyte de départ, celui autour duquel les singes commencent à se disputer


 
Merci, Naas, mais ça, j'avais compris...  (la prochaine fois, je mettrai "mode humour on"  )

(PS : mono*lithe*, mais bon, c'est un autre fil) :love: 

_Non, pas taper !:casse: :rateau: _


----------

